# Coping with failed IVF alone



## Rhubarbrocks (Sep 2, 2014)

I had my blood test this morning at the end of my two week wait. The clinic phoned this afternoon to say negative. Up until 2 days ago I had so many 'symptoms' that in spite of trying not to get my hopes up, I was beginning to hope. Now feeling devastated. And very alone. I am not sure how I can get through this.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear it hasn't worked, sending some hugs     
It is so hard especially when you get your hopes up   
hope you have some friends & family support in the 'real' world and meanwhile here in cyberspace you are not alone hun, we know how tough it is   thinking of you,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Rhubarbrocks I am so sorry I can remember being in exactly that position 2.5 years ago and reeling with shock when the woman on the phone matter of factly said "hcg of <2 so negative"   I threw the phone across the room, beat myself up verbally, cried and cried some more, then came on here and realised I wasn't alone and that thousands of women were also dealing with the same pain and wanted to share my burden  

Nothing can prepare you really but best thing I found to cope with it was to start planning your next move asap be it a clinic change, investigations, FET whatever you feel is right! above all be kind to yourself xox


----------



## Rhubarbrocks (Sep 2, 2014)

I just wanted to thank you both so much for your kind words (and congratulate you on your boys!) Yesterday was really tough, which is why I didn't come back and say this before - I couldn't get words out to reply - but it meant a lot to me to know someone understands, so thank you. Feeling much more able to move forward today.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I am so glad to hear that  and I hope you have the courage to keep going forward I promise you the first knock is truly the hardest as I think it's the reality that this road is going to be a bit tougher than you anticipated  never give up x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Was this your first round? Sorry you've been disappointed. This forum is such great support, sadly a friend I met on here had the same experience just the other week so you're not alone. 
Have you considered next steps?
Sending you hugs! Xx


----------



## NowOrNever (May 14, 2012)

Big hugs Rhubarb. 
I was the queen of the negative pregnancy test - 3 iui's all negative, 2 own egg IVF's - both negative, 2 donor egg cycles (one frozen transfer, one fresh), both negative and then FINALLY a positive on my second fresh egg donor cycle. 

I honestly thought I just couldn't ever get a bfp. And then it just happens.  

I hated peeing on sticks..... i wince when I go into the chemists and see the tests on the shelves even now! 

Keep going. You will get there.


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Just wanted to send big hugs - the negatives are always so tough.

Love and best wishes for your next round, kiz  xx


----------



## Rhubarbrocks (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I'm feeling much brighter and going round again - start down reg next Tuesday so fingers crossed. Thanks again for the support x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Brilliant news  wow I'm impressed you're motivated!!!! you're like me just jump back on the horse straight away lol.

Pls update so we can follow your progress  rooting all the way for you good luck x


----------



## Rhubarbrocks (Sep 2, 2014)

Will do. Thanks Blondie x


----------

